# Led diodes?



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

I keep seeing mentions of people adding leds to their light system as a DIY. No matter where I look, I can't find anything on how to do this, or even what it looks like. I'd really like to try it out, and I most likely have all the materials in my basement (seriously). 
It's just that the option of a cheaper, more energy efficient, and usually brighter light kinda seemed like a no brainer to me. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LED i did a project on these not long ago. Was neat. But ones find on the market i don't think would support plants quite yet. Solaris is only company to commericially produce LED systems and their LED's are just massive but very expensive.

Here's some pics on google:


























LED can purchase on ebay. they usually include the correct resistors. Then a connector powersource from Wal-mart or something. I like the adjustable power ones. The cool thing with the LED array is that positive and negative, whichever way solder them together it doesn't matter. Can either put a resistor on each LED or just one prior to the LED and powersource. I used acylic to light my old one for a mount and i tried a thin piece of wood too. Using shrink tubing for hiding the wiring also works.


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.instructables.com/id/LEDs-for-Beginners/

Its a pretty sweet tutorial/overview for doing fun things with LEDs


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

oooo might look into this for my cichlid project as it wont be planted


----------



## Jgray152 (Jan 16, 2007)

Check these out. 
http://www.luxeonstar.com/luxeon-leds-by-color-c-54.php

Brightest LEDs. 3 watts out of one LED. They have 5 watt white LEDs as well.
Some produce over 500 Lumens from a single LED


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Are LED's water proof?


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Jgray152 said:


> Check these out.
> http://www.luxeonstar.com/luxeon-leds-by-color-c-54.php
> 
> Brightest LEDs. 3 watts out of one LED. They have 5 watt white LEDs as well.
> Some produce over 500 Lumens from a single LED


_The Cree XR-E series of LEDs have overtaken Luxeon's in almost all categories, the Q5 and R2 bins are about the best money can buy right now lumen/watt wise. As for multichip LEDs the new Cree MCEs also have slightly higher output than the 5 watt Luxeon V's. I am using all Cree LEDs on my 5.5G tank._



smark said:


> Are LED's water proof?


_They can be as long as you electrically isolate them from the water, usually done by mounting them in some sort of waterproof housing._


----------

